# CCD & The BEE



## middlesattrefarm (Jan 3, 2007)

So the media finally got something to talk about.
The real question I have is what kind of bees are dying? If this thing is specific to a race, which one. My thoughts lead back to Corn blight, where there was one weak link gene that caused the house of cards to fall.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Perhaps,I am planning on looking at some AHB colonies in Polomas Mexico (on the border of where I winter) this spring. They have been exposed 6 ways till sunday from my bees.

Sure is interesting listening to the theories.....corn syrup, bad chemicals, EFB, mites, ect...... I think it is just a common flu bug amung the bees. Hopefully the survivors will be stronger. 250 of 600 of mine were four frames the rest are little softballs or dead as of this weekend.


----------

